# The importance of wrist hinge?



## pokerjoke (Jul 13, 2010)

Ive been playing really well lately and was feeling really confident,however today i played rubbish and one of my playing partners noticed how short my swing was but was surprised that i still generated a lot of power.However i am aware that i have stopped hinging my wrists consistently.When i do hinge my wrists i feel as if i hit a more powerful and consistent swing.How important is hinging the wrists would you say?.


----------



## Region3 (Jul 13, 2010)

Very if you want to generate lots of club head speed. If you don't hinge your wrists you're just hitting with the power from your arms.

Having seen you, I'd guess you still hit a fair way doing that, but me with arms like olive oyl would really struggle.


----------



## AndrewG (Jul 14, 2010)

Hardly any hinge didn't stop Ed Mollinari win the Scottish Open last week...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WbeOI8S078Q


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 14, 2010)

I have a very short back swing, due to a lack of flexibility, and I'm not consistent enough at the moment to bend the elbow too much but distance-wise I don't struggle. I assume this is because I have a good amount of wrist hinge.


----------



## slugger (Jul 14, 2010)

i feel that i can only hit the ball well with a fair degree of wrist hinge. It helps in keeping the club head behind the hands on the way through.

I remember reading an article by Tom Watson about this a few months back. He suggested just before you take your actual swing, that you keep your arms hanging down but hinge your wrists to get the feeling into the muscles. Then when it comes to the actual shot, the wrist hinge will come naturally. 

It's part of my pre shot routine now - well, it is when i remember!


----------



## Split_Fairway (Jul 14, 2010)

molinari gets plenty of wrist hinge. if you look closely you can see he increases the amount of wrist hinge when he starts his downswing, kind of like JB Holmes


----------



## sev112 (Jul 15, 2010)

Wrist hinge is the way that most players gain clubhead speed, but it is not the only way.
An alternative is to use the flex of teh shaft to henerate head speed. In such a technique wrist hinge/cock can serve to decelate the clubhead.


----------

